# Tyrone Jackson commits to Fresno State



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Tyrone Jackson commits to Fresno State.

Top forward Clark selects Cyclones (8-4-03).
http://espn.go.com/recruiting/s/2003/0804/1589681.html

_Fresno State pledged Class 2004 guard Tyrone Jackson of Fresno-Clovis West, Cal/Fresno CC, Cal., over Gonzaga, UNLV, San Jose State, St. Mary's, Cal Poly and Utah State._


TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=871636

_6-2 combo guard Tyrone Jackson was named the Central Valley Conference MVP as a freshman. He was also named to the All-Central Valley Conference defensive team. Jackson led Fresno City College to a 38-2 mark last season and he ranked fourth in the state in scoring at 21.1 points per game. The Rams lost to Los Angeles City College in the state championship game. Jackson moved to point guard for the last 15 games of the season and averaged 6.9 assists per game, eighth-best in California. He graduated from nearby Fresno Clovis West._


Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=21831

_Tyrone Jackson was instrumental in leading the 2002-2003 Fresno City College basketball program into the championship game of the California State JUCO play-offs.

A solidly built 6-2, 200 pound combo/point guard, Jackson is best at knifing through a defense via dribble penetration. The lefty lead guard can create contact and finish his drives, but he's also good at setting up others off his penetration._


----------

